# Predators in IRAQ



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Just thought you guys might like to hear about my predator experiences in Iraq.
I was stationed in Tikrit(Sadaams home-town). From Dec. 25, 2004-Nov 2005. Coyotes were everywhere. We would listen to them at night from our house and see them coming back from the palace nightly. 2 kills. Both by HMMWV. They liked to sit on the road behind our house at night and didn't seem afraid of vehicles. Not afraid of humans either.
I fished as many nights as I could after work often times cutting sleep time down, but it made the time pass. I had a coyote walk up to about 25 yards and just sit down and watch me fish. I think the water splashing called him in. I threw a few carp to the yotes from then on.


























There were also reports of Couger sightings on post! Supposedly released from Sadaams zoo. I never did see him though.

P.S. I fished almost exclusively at night due to work schedule and HEAT :******:

Adam :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice post.

Good to see some sort of "normalcy" while you are out doing your job and risking your life! Thanks.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool pics! Glad that you got some time to enjoy the outdoors while you were over there. I have a friend who said a guy on his base shot a coyote/wild dog, and they threw the book at him and charged him with unlawfully firing his weapon. I bet the yotes loved you!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope you're home now. Great pics. Bet those carp were fun to catch.
Thanks for your service.
Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank u for sharing the pics.

also a huge thank you for your service to our country. Be safe :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Thank u for sharing the pics.
> 
> also a huge thank you for your service to our country. Be safe :beer:


I'll second that!

:beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

awesome

:beer:


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am now home. I got out of the Army early 2006. Half because I missed the hunting and fishing freedoms of a Civilian and half medical. I was diagnosed with malignant melanoma cancer when I got back from the sand box. All treated now and better, but it made me rethink my life plans a bit!
I pleaded and begged for weeks with our SGM to shoot them yotes and even requested a suppressor so shot noise wouldn't draw a red flag. I was told good idea but NO GO. nearly got the ok when the cougar scare came about. Soldiers on post work some odd shifts and then do Physical Training when time and TEMP permitted. Well it just so happens that the sightings happened near dawn when it was cooler and the predators were on the prowl. Some yuppies were more worried about being attacked by the cougar on their morning run than the mortars dropping inside the fence!
THE OFFICE









I've got lots more to tell but this is getting long-winded!
Adam :sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't thank you enough fo rserving in our armed forces; it is much appreciated. Keep the stories coming we love to hear them.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool pics.

Wouldn't it be cool to get as close as you could to those coyotes and open up on em with a 50cal. machine gun


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

308 said:


> Cool pics.
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool to get as close as you could to those coyotes and open up on em with a 50cal. machine gun


That was the worst part. Having a weapon at all times and not being able to shoot.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Very cool. All I get to do is launch jets all night. Haven't seen any animals yet except for a BOATLOAD of doves, and big ones at that!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

These are the only predators i have seen over here since i have been here:


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey huntnfish08,
Are you anywhere near the 'home' of the BIG RED *1?
Let me know. An ex-grunt would love to call some dogs with you in Kansas!*


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

DoubleD1 said:


> Hey huntnfish08,
> Are you anywhere near the 'home' of the BIG RED *1?
> Let me know. An ex-grunt would love to call some dogs with you in Kansas!*


Never been to Kansas and I'm from Wisconsin. The BIG RED 1 is who we were replacing. :beer:


----------



## NDbornandraised (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in Iraq right now and I'll vouch for the coyotes. Even though a few locals I have talked with (using and interpreter) said that they aren't coyotes they are jackals. I tried to explain that they are the same thing just diffrent countries. But I think it was lost in translation. I haven't gotten a chance to shoot with the weapon or my camera on that note. Those dogs are freakin quick!!! Hope you guys are savin some dogs for me. :sniper:


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

They really are not scared of anybody on base. See them at night all the time. I was running by the flightline 1 morning and 2 come running right by me about 20ft could have been an easy double. They are pretty good sized for the desert. There are little fox also, dont see them as often though.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

These darn things are everywhere here, chalked a few up, would love to get a picture but its not worth stopping. There are litterally hundreds you see when the sun goes down, especially when you have the thermals looking


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great pics and stories! Share as much as you want! We love to hear what it is like for you guys!

Thanks for everything boys!

Good to hear about the Cancer treatment! Hope that stuff stays away for you!


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks to all you soldiers past and present. I am lucky enough to do my part and love it. I make 50 cal ammo for the military. I have never served in the armed forces but I am proud to say that the ammo I make helps our soldiers. Keep up the good work, enjoy the "free time" you have, and always remember that you have respect, admiration, and support from all of us.


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you for serving us we appreciate it


----------

